# best torts!



## RascalDesertTort (Apr 6, 2010)

is it just me or do you all think DT's are cuter then all the other species?!! lol i just think they have so much cuter faces and show off their personalities so much more then the others. I'm probably biased though.


----------



## Shelly (Apr 6, 2010)

Not cuter, in fact they are somewhat plain looking compared to many other species. But great, people oriented personalities, and quite intelligent I think. I just love they way they raise their heads up and look at me whenever I go outside. Just something about their little faces that seems to show so much character....


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Apr 6, 2010)

I think you are biased. 

I happen to know for a fact that my Chaco tortoise is the cutest tortoise, ever.  

You shouldn't be so braggy.


----------



## RascalDesertTort (Apr 6, 2010)

HA!


----------



## Tom (Apr 6, 2010)

I can see why you posted this in the DT section...


----------



## terryo (Apr 6, 2010)

Are you guys kidding....ha!! What about the little Cherries...and that cute lil' Rudolph nose??? Huh......


----------



## RascalDesertTort (Apr 6, 2010)

Sorry everyone but my little Rascal is WAY cuter then all of yours combined!


----------



## Shelly (Apr 6, 2010)

RascalDesertTort said:


> Sorry everyone but my little Rascal is WAY cuter then all of yours combined!



My tortoise can kick your tortoise' ***.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh yeah? Well MY father can beat up YOUR father!!!


----------



## terryo (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh yeah??? Well keep it up and I'll call my big brother...na, na, nana, na.......


----------



## RascalDesertTort (Apr 6, 2010)

My husband is a Soldier and could technically win but he'd just laugh and walk away....:/


----------



## MadLoca (Apr 12, 2010)

DTs are the best around and the best looking by far!!! Just saying!!!


----------

